# what do you think about OSS?



## shopaholic (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a NEX6 that I use to take low-light hand-held shots, always using the viewfinder.  I find that shooting at 1/8 and 1/15, the pictures are slightly blurry even with OSS on.  Sony advertises 4 stops improvement but it seems OSS is improving 0 or 1 stop at best.  Is Sony exaggerating how good OSS is??  I find it very disappointing


----------



## KmH (Sep 23, 2013)

Image stabilization is not a be all to end all.You don't mention what focal length you were using.

Your camera holding technique may be inherently unstable and OSS can't move enough to compensate.
Sony Optical SteadyShot image stabilization helps, but won't do anything at all to prevent blur from subject movement.


----------

